# New eTrex line announced - eTrex 10, 20 and 30



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally, Garmin has announced an update to the eTrex line. The VistaHCx (and variants) has been one of the GPS units I recommend the most, especially for exploratory riding and bikepacking.

But the small screen, slow processor, and uploaded trackpoint limitation (20x500 pt silliness) is becoming more and more annoying compared to newer units such as the 62 series, Oregon, Dakota and even Edge. Each of those have their own downsides such as size (62), screen readability (Oregon, Dakota) and internal battery & start/stop button (Edge).

The new eTrex looks to nail everything, at least from my perspective. The info so far doesn't say anything about replaceable batteries (2AA please!) so that's the only thing I'm wondering about so far. For backcountry use (bikepacking or long rides) replaceable batts are a must.

I'm really hoping this GPS becomes the 'goto' GPS I can recommend without reservation, not to mention use on my own handlebars.

For the full details head over to GPStracklog:

https://gpstracklog.com/2011/05/garmin-etrex-10-20-and-30-announced.html

One more thing I'm curious about is whether it will support heart rate and cadence like the Oregon/Dakota do.

Thoughts?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just knew an update to this line was coming soon. So far looks like a solid update. I personally hate that little joystick, but I really don't know what else you'd use to keep cost and size to a minimum.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, and the joystick is still better than a touch screen, IMO.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

And, looks like Garmin is introducing something new later today.

http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/site/us/onthetrail/

Not too much better info on the eTrex from the Garmin site. Prices range from $119 - $299. Gotta say it will still use AA batts, since there has been no change in that spec with other units - does say 25hr run time.

I would also figure that firmware will be updated to allow 200 tracks and 10,000 points per track, just like all the other updated models.

Still, I can live with it's 'limitations' and nothing out there that's making me want to run out to replace my 60CSx!

But, let's see what new toy they bring out today.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Battery life is not worth sacrificing imo for all these widgets. My old etrex legend had 30 hours of battery life. Once a newer version get back north of 30 hours then I will care.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DesertDog said:


> And, looks like Garmin is introducing something new later today.
> 
> http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/site/us/onthetrail/
> 
> ...


Wrong on the batteries. The new Montana and now the new touchscreen Rino models use a rechargeable LiIon pack that can be replaced with AA's in the field. It seems like Garmin's trying this idea out on new models. It makes me wonder if that pack they're using will fit in older models.



> Battery life is not worth sacrificing imo for all these widgets. My old etrex legend had 30 hours of battery life. Once a newer version get back north of 30 hours then I will care.


Clearly a lot of people believe precisely the opposite if you consider how many people are moving to smartphones for their GPS duties. Garmin is clearly trying to balance battery life with the increased functionality many people want. I'm using rechargeables in my GPS, anyway...I just want my rechargeables to be replaceable so I can swap them out when they die - rather than being forced to charge the GPS.

Looks like tomorrow will likely bring a new Astro for dog tracking, but I'm more curious about what they're hinting at for the 3rd. Is Garmin releasing a real camera with geotagging capabilities? That's what it looks like to me, so I'm curious what form it will take.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

DesertDog said:


> And, looks like Garmin is introducing something new later today.


Oh well, just Rhino updates. Not quite what I was expecting.


----------

